# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Carbon Atlatl

## BowBuddy

Heres what I got today to polish my skills
https://youtu.be/liPKNXRFX_w


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

Welcome home. I really have to caution you using that in an enclosed neighborhood. I know that might sound a bit lame but a neighbor did the same with bow and arrow only to shoot a neighbors house some distance away. "I never miss," still put a hole in their siding. Stuff just happens.

----------


## Bishop

Looks good hey when throwing the dart follow through with the shot you don't have tho throw hard if you follow through.

----------

